# NetworkManager error

## laconism

NetworkManager can't work on my computer, when i start my computer ,it shows:

```
modem-manager: (tty/ttyS0): port's partent platform driver is not whitelisted

modem-manager: (tty/ttyS2): port's partent platform driver is not whitelisted

modem-manager: (tty/ttyS3): port's partent platform driver is not whitelisted

modem-manager: (tty/ttyS1): could not get port's parent device

modem-manager: (net/sit0): could not get port's parent device
```

ifconfig shows that i have right Ip address,Mask and Gateway, route -n also gives right result, but when i ping www.google.com, it tells me that unknown host.

/var/log/messages has such a record:

```
NetworkManager[2394]: <error> [1340143776.560388] [nm-system.c:1020] nm_system_replace_default_ip4_route(): (eth0): failed to set IPv4 default route: -22
```

I think that it has something to do with the kernel.

Thanks.

----------

## laconism

I find that the gateway is not correct ! but why?

----------

## khayyam

 *laconism wrote:*   

> I think that it has something to do with the kernel.

 

laconism ... no, its an issue with modemmanager/NetworkManager/polkit ... what exactly, I can't say, because I don't use such things, but it looks to me like your hiting some "policy" re devices.

Sorry I can't be of more help, but again, I've avoided using these *Managers, *kits, because they seem to be causing the very problems they are supposed to solve ...

best ... khay

----------

## gerdesj

Remember under Gentoo we don't get many distro customizations and NM is also under heavy development ...

I've just found this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=592444 Debian bug that describes similar problem and a solution relating to the version of pppd.  Perhaps that will help you.

I suggest Googling for "port's partent platform driver is not whitelisted" and doing some serious reading ...

Cheers

Jon

----------

## gerdesj

Incidently I had a similar problem with IPv6.  I have just decided to try and get NM working on my laptop.  I've had enough editing wpa_supplicant.conf and wanted a pretty GUI instead.  Also I run systemd so I expected a bit of a rough ride.

It turned out that when I enabled IPv6 auto config in NM that conflicted with the kernel's own efforts to do SLAAC.  I got errors relating to unable to add an IPv6 default route and NM was putting in some very weird routes.  I ended up disabling the IPv6 auto config in NM and the kernel sorted itself out directly.  Apparently this was a bug in NM and is fixed in a later version unavailable to Gentoo at the moment. So you may have a similar issue whereby pppd is trying to set the default route and conflicting with NM.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## laconism

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *laconism wrote:*   I think that it has something to do with the kernel. 
> 
> laconism ... no, its an issue with modemmanager/NetworkManager/polkit ... what exactly, I can't say, because I don't use such things, but it looks to me like your hiting some "policy" re devices.
> 
> Sorry I can't be of more help, but again, I've avoided using these *Managers, *kits, because they seem to be causing the very problems they are supposed to solve ...
> ...

 

I find that is because of the lack of my BCM43XX wlan drives, now the warns have disappeared.

But there is still a problem, dhcpcd can't set correct gateway.it uses gateway as Bcast, and sets gateway 0.0.0.0, that's the cause.

cheers.

----------

## laconism

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

> Incidently I had a similar problem with IPv6.  I have just decided to try and get NM working on my laptop.  I've had enough editing wpa_supplicant.conf and wanted a pretty GUI instead.  Also I run systemd so I expected a bit of a rough ride.
> 
> It turned out that when I enabled IPv6 auto config in NM that conflicted with the kernel's own efforts to do SLAAC.  I got errors relating to unable to add an IPv6 default route and NM was putting in some very weird routes.  I ended up disabling the IPv6 auto config in NM and the kernel sorted itself out directly.  Apparently this was a bug in NM and is fixed in a later version unavailable to Gentoo at the moment. So you may have a similar issue whereby pppd is trying to set the default route and conflicting with NM.
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

I don't know whether i have the similar problem with...After checking for many times, i find that dhcpcd also gets a wrong result. perhaps NM isn't the cause.

but one month ago, i installed gentoo and of course i used NM, at that time, dhcpcd didn't set my gateway correctly, but i didn't pay emphasis on it, because after i installed NM, all were set correctly. but this time NM didn't do what it used to, the gateway is still wrong.

My English isn't good. Sorry

Cheers.

----------

## gerdesj

 *laconism wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know whether i have the similar problem with...After checking for many times, i find that dhcpcd also gets a wrong result. perhaps NM isn't the cause.
> 
> but one month ago, i installed gentoo and of course i used NM, at that time, dhcpcd didn't set my gateway correctly, but i didn't pay emphasis on it, because after i installed NM, all were set correctly. but this time NM didn't do what it used to, the gateway is still wrong.
> ...

 

Please could you tell me what version of NM, ppp and kernel you are running.

Your English is fine.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## laconism

 *gerdesj wrote:*   

>  *laconism wrote:*   
> 
> I don't know whether i have the similar problem with...After checking for many times, i find that dhcpcd also gets a wrong result. perhaps NM isn't the cause.
> 
> but one month ago, i installed gentoo and of course i used NM, at that time, dhcpcd didn't set my gateway correctly, but i didn't pay emphasis on it, because after i installed NM, all were set correctly. but this time NM didn't do what it used to, the gateway is still wrong.
> ...

 

NetworkManger: 0.8.4.0-r2

dhcpcd: 5.2.12  (i don't use ppp)

kernel: gentoo-3.3.8 (amd64)

Thanks

----------

## khayyam

 *laconism wrote:*   

> NetworkManger: 0.8.4.0-r2
> 
> dhcpcd: 5.2.12  (i don't use ppp)
> 
> kernel: gentoo-3.3.8 (amd64)

 

laconism ... I imagine your networkmanager is built without support for dhcpcd and with support for ppp ... please check what useflags are enabled/disabled. If 'dhcpcd' is disabled enable it ... and disable 'ppp'.

Edit /etc/portage/package.use

```
net-misc/networkmanager -ppp dhcpcd
```

... and re-emerge networkmanager

```
% emerge --newuse --oneshot networkmanager
```

Once the emerge is finished restart networkmanager

```
% /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
```

Hopefully it should then work ...

HTH & best ...

khay

----------

## laconism

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *laconism wrote:*   NetworkManger: 0.8.4.0-r2
> 
> dhcpcd: 5.2.12  (i don't use ppp)
> 
> kernel: gentoo-3.3.8 (amd64) 
> ...

 

Oh,It works!! the gateway is right, but it doesn't set DNS server...I set it manually.Thanks!!!

But i did add "dhcpcd" to USE in /etc/make.conf,why doesn't work? Should i add -ppp to it?

----------

## khayyam

 *laconism wrote:*   

> Oh, It works!! the gateway is right, but it doesn't set DNS server...I set it manually. Thanks!!!

 

Ahh ... good ... and your welcome.

As for DNS it should be provided as part of the DHCP transaction. I'm not sure what NetworkManager does (again, I don't use it) but you should check that your /etc/dhcpcd.conf has the following:

```
# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name
```

 *laconism wrote:*   

> But i did add "dhcpcd" to USE in /etc/make.conf, why doesn't work? Should i add -ppp to it?

 

well, it should ... if you have USE="dhcpcd" in /etc/make.conf I can't see why networkmanager wasn't built with that enabled. As for -ppp then, yes, if you have no need of ppp then add it to USE.

best ... khay

----------

## laconism

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *laconism wrote:*   Oh, It works!! the gateway is right, but it doesn't set DNS server...I set it manually. Thanks!!! 
> 
> Ahh ... good ... and your welcome.
> 
> As for DNS it should be provided as part of the DHCP transaction. I'm not sure what NetworkManager does (again, I don't use it) but you should check that your /etc/dhcpcd.conf has the following:
> ...

 

Thank you very much! I This problem has troubled me for two weeks, i reinstalled gentoo five times, you know it's now very easy and quick  :Razz: 

----------

## khayyam

 *laconism wrote:*   

> Thank you very much! I This problem has troubled me for two weeks, i reinstalled gentoo five times, you know it's now very easy and quick

 

Again, your welcome. Hopefully you don't have to re-install 5 times in the future to solve minor problems like this :) ... your english is good enough that you should be able to explain your problem here and find a solution. You might not be aware but there is also a chinese language section, I point that out not to discourage you from writing in english, but just so you know its available.

best ... khay

----------

## laconism

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *laconism wrote:*   Thank you very much! I This problem has troubled me for two weeks, i reinstalled gentoo five times, you know it's now very easy and quick 
> 
> Again, your welcome. Hopefully you don't have to re-install 5 times in the future to solve minor problems like this  ... your english is good enough that you should be able to explain your problem here and find a solution. You might not be aware but there is also a chinese language section, I point that out not to discourage you from writing in english, but just so you know its available.
> 
> best ... khay

 

i'm a newuser of Gentoo, and i don't know much about it. it's special, built from source code. I have found that re-install it can't make me learn more about it, I must face the problems and solve it!

I know there is a Chinese section, but there are too few people there.  :Sad: 

----------

